# Positions by the number>



## NumberTen (Aug 24, 2017)

Using the standard number system for each position, I would like comments about your ideas or experiences with each.  I guess that the numbers can vary based on the formation that is played.  Not having any soccer experience prior to my son playing, I would appreciate the information and would imagine that it would be welcome to newbies like me.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> Using the standard number system for each position, I would like comments about your ideas or experiences with each.  I guess that the numbers can vary based on the formation that is played.  Not having any soccer experience prior to my son playing, I would appreciate the information and would imagine that it would be welcome to newbies like me.


Standard?


----------



## mirage (Aug 24, 2017)

Here's the standard definitions: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squad_number_(association_football)

Of course these days, jersey numbers are all over the place so its essentially meaningless, other than to express general roles of each player.

Btw, since you are "Number Ten", you would be an attacking mid....


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2017)

The U.S. Soccer Numbering system is slightly different.  Here's a good article with the strengths and necessities of each position for club soccer.

http://www.soccerparenting.com/what-in-the-world-is-a-6-u-s-soccers-player-numbering-system-explained/


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 24, 2017)

#1's rock!  2s & 3s are ok in my book.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 24, 2017)

4s


----------



## Real Deal (Aug 24, 2017)

I've never heard of a youth coach requiring players to wear a certain number based on their position, or placing a kid in a specific position because of their number.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> I've never heard of a youth coach requiring players to wear a certain number based on their position.


They aren't required to wear certain numbers.  In fact, the jersey numbers are all over the place (there was a 00 in goal, for example, in a game I reffed this weekend....that was awesome but my favorite was the 69).  Traditionally, however, there have been numbers assigned to certain players (see mirage's wikipedia article) though that has fallen out of fashion (with the exceptions of the 1, 9, 10, 8 and a few others which are still regarded as prestige number).  US soccer assigns certain numbers to the various positions in the game (see the article I posted above)...the kids aren't required to wear those numbers on the jerseys...but the coaches do use the numbers in the planning method that US soccer presents for the licensing exams.  So when you talk about the "1" that's the goalkeeper (whichever kid it might be) or the "10" that's the attacking mid (whichever kid that might be).  The jersey numbers alter based on the kids, but the position numbers within US soccer are set so if the ref and the coach are talking about the 1, everyone knows they are talking about the kid playing goalkeeper.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 24, 2017)

In the old days, players did wear numbers by positions and they still do on few teams out there. Not sure how or why it got to this point where players have numbers like 99 or 69. My guess would be that coaches stop caring or didn't know, and allow players to just pick number they want.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 24, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> #1's rock!  2s & 3s are ok in my book.


But its the 12th man that makes it all happen.


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 24, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> In the old days, players did wear numbers by positions and they still do on few teams out there. Not sure how or why it got to this point where players have numbers like 99 or 69. My guess would be that coaches stop caring or didn't know, and allow players to just pick number they want.


Probably because  those non-caring coaches  realized that soccer players can play more than one position and therefore the jersey numbers wouldn't match their position anyway.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2017)

Keep in mind that the numbering system was put in place when most good teams played a 2-3-5 formation.  The strongest carryover I have seen in today's position play is that forwards often want to be #9 or #10 (or at least their parents do).


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 24, 2017)

espola said:


> Keep in mind that the numbering system was put in place when most good teams played a 2-3-5 formation.  The strongest carryover I have seen in today's position play is that forwards often want to be #9 or #10 (or at least their parents do).


A 2-3-5? Must be good defenders.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> A 2-3-5? Must be good defenders.


The three halfbacks were also defenders (according to my first coach), and referees didn't know how to call offside properly since they were all news to the game, so the coach had the fullbacks play deep all the time and the halfbacks come back as play dictated.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 24, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> Using the standard number system for each position, I would like comments about your ideas or experiences with each.  I guess that the numbers can vary based on the formation that is played.  Not having any soccer experience prior to my son playing, I would appreciate the information and would imagine that it would be welcome to newbies like me.


BTW...Is it possible this poster is referring to the actual # of the position, rather than a jersey #? Example: What are the responsibilities or where on the field does one play for the #6 in a 4-4-2.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 24, 2017)

5s are cute as well

4 and 5 are mentally strong


----------



## NumberTen (Aug 24, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> BTW...Is it possible this poster is referring to the actual # of the position, rather than a jersey #? Example: What are the responsibilities or where on the field does one play for the #6 in a 4-4-2.


Position number.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2017)

No one seems to be answering the OP's question.     We'll I'll take a shot at it, though my experience is either old, as a ref or at the littles.  Using the US numbering system:

#1 Keeper: The training is very different.  For example, learning how to goalkick properly or punt is an art in itself that requires some repetition.  There are some skills that are dangerous if not done properly and can put keepers in harms way including diving (particularly high diving), tackling the one v one, and defending the high cross.  A good approach to the #1 spot is either the coach has a few dedicated keepers with specialized training (which in and of itself is like learning a second sport) or the coach rotates the position but keeps the expectations in check (doesn't encourage the keepers to undertake the more dangerous moves).  The keeper wears specialized equipment, including gloves, which is different from the others.  Increasingly keepers need to be good with their feet too, particularly since the introduction of the back pass rule.  It's a bit of a myth that the keeper doesn't need to be a fast runner...the keeper needs to be good on the short sprint and short sprinting is part of any good keeper training.  Keepers need to be fearless given the amount of balls flying at their heads and the risk of injury.

#7/11 Wingers:  They need to be fast...they'll be spending the game running up and down the field.  Good ball handling.  Knowing how to cross the ball with elevation and accuracy is an absolute must, as well as how to finish.  Their moves are more turned based than the center players are.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 24, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> Position number.


Google is your best friend for this question...good luck.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 24, 2017)

4s and 5s are just different 

Cute and spicy at the same damn time


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> But its the 12th man that makes it all happen.


Woman.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 24, 2017)

4s and 5s don't need to be in the video but are most likely the producers 

Let's get this party started right


----------



## Technician72 (Aug 24, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> They aren't required to wear certain numbers.  In fact, the jersey numbers are all over the place (there was a 00 in goal, for example, in a game I reffed this weekend....that was awesome but my favorite was the 69).  Traditionally, however, there have been numbers assigned to certain players (see mirage's wikipedia article) though that has fallen out of fashion (with the exceptions of the 1, 9, 10, 8 and a few others which are still regarded as prestige number).  US soccer assigns certain numbers to the various positions in the game (see the article I posted above)...the kids aren't required to wear those numbers on the jerseys...but the coaches do use the numbers in the planning method that US soccer presents for the licensing exams.  So when you talk about the "1" that's the goalkeeper (whichever kid it might be) or the "10" that's the attacking mid (whichever kid that might be).  The jersey numbers alter based on the kids, but the position numbers within US soccer are set so if the ref and the coach are talking about the 1, everyone knows they are talking about the kid playing goalkeeper.


My youngest is a GK and rocks #00.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Woman.


Really the parents and anyone else who supports the kids on the field.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 24, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Probably because  those non-caring coaches  realized that soccer players can play more than one position and therefore the jersey numbers wouldn't match their position anyway.


Back in a day I'm talking about, players didn't own game jerseys, so if I was given certain number jersey on a game day (1-11), I knew what position coach wants me to play. If player was given number 12 and up, they would be on the bench.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 24, 2017)

Technician72 said:


> My youngest is a GK and rocks #00.


GKs and 4/5s are vocally and visually fluent.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 24, 2017)

The Driver said:


> GKs and 4/5s are vocally and visually fluent.


4/5s will allow the GK to play catch 

We talking funnel cake... tight to the GK


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm curious about the #9s (strikers) and would love to hear folks thoughts that have them.  I think a lot of the kids (including my own 2) start off as strikers in rec just simply because most of the kids who are athletic and passionate about soccer generally get a turn there.  But there's so much competition for the slot....it seems like every kid wants to be a striker and every parent wants their kids scoring goals.  What makes a striker stand out?  Does that change with age?  Do things get different after the heading rule gets lifted?  Do most teams have just the 1 #9 in front, or do you sometimes get 2?  Why'd your kid play striker and not the 10 glamor slot (if they do the one position exclusively...or do most strikers alternate in the 10 spot because they are just so dominant)?


----------



## Jshwora (Aug 24, 2017)

The standard numbering system that US Soccer uses is based on a 4-3-3 formation and each number represents a role.

#1 - Goalkeeper
#2 - Right back
#4 - Right center back
#5 - Left center back
#3 - Left back
#6 - Defensive (holding or pivot) center mid - Typically first option to play forward through the center out of the back line
#8 - Center (Box to box, transitional) mid - Plays between the 10 & 6, has to attack and defend length of the field
#10 - Attacking center mid - Playmaker that typically plays underneath the striker
#9 - Center forward (Striker) - Target player who plays highest up the field.  Topically big, strong, fast, and can hold the ball up
#7 - Right Winger 
#11 - Left Winger

Now not all teams play this formation (or a variation of it) and not all teams necessarily assign the same roles, which in essence changes the formation (and therefore the roles and numbers).  In reality, many teams change their formation based upon the situation of the game and the capabilities of their players, so you'll end up with players occupying different roles or interchanging with others, which is why it can be confusing.  

So for example, when we are building in my defensive third I ask my #7 and #11 to drop and be forward options for my #2 & #3 and I ask my #8 to occupy the center space opposite my #6 (double pivot).  During that moment of the game I am playing a 4-5-1 with in essence two players working as #6s.  So instead of my midfield being a 7-8-10 I have two 6s and a 10 (in that moment).

Some coaches prefer to play with three #8s who all interchange.  Some prefer to play with two #10s and then tuck the wingers in centrally.  Others prefer to play entirely different formations where these numbers don't really make sense based on the roles the players occupy (4-4-2 flat or diamond, 3-5-2, etc).

So for my group I try to teach them, during this phase of the game we are in this shape and this is your role.  When the game phase changes, we need to change our shape and roles to fit that particular phase of the game.  Ie: You should not be in the same role or shape when you are trying to penetrate the back line as you are when you are building (for me).  Others may do it differently or have different opinions but those are tactical choices and everyone has their own way.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 24, 2017)

4s and 5s are a bitter sweet type of special

1s are Cray Cray Billy Idol 

4s strike their own Pose


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 24, 2017)

The Driver said:


> 1s are Cray Cray Billy Idol


No one is going to argue against that point.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 24, 2017)

In US Women's soccer

1s are the middle sister 

5 is the baby sister 

2/3s are first cousins 

4s will snap on first cousin buts won't ever let the 1s talk bad about the 5

6s are the kid who is always over for dinner and ask for seconds

Everyone else is cute at most


----------

